# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Edge and Embedded Visual AI solutions for retailers, Nomitri GmbH

## Airicist2

Developer - Nomitri GmbH

----------


## Airicist2

Nomitri Product Demo - Visual AI for Retailers

Jan 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Berlin-based retail AI startup Nomitri lands €2.5 million for its mobile-based self-checkout solution"

by Patricia Allen
March 2, 2022

----------

